# Help with Warm Chocolate Pudding Cake recipe



## amy ninh (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I am newly the pastry chef for a hotel.  I am looking for a warm chocolate pudding cake recipe that can hold for banquets in the Alto-Sham.  I had a good pudding cake recipe from when I was a restaurant pastry chef(basically a ganache enriched with eggs and butter but it melts in the alto sham).  Should I fold in some flour and baking soda?  I'm not really sure what ratio of flour and baking soda and I would like to find a fool proof recipe.  Unfortunately I need the recipe ASAP so I can't really do much testing with my current recipe. 

Please advise!  Your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Are you looking for something like a lava or molten cake?   I have a recipe that you can bake but it doesn't hold for more than 15-20 minutes before the center begins to firm up enough to not flow.  It's a take off on the Jean-Georges lava cake from 10 or 15 years ago; it works well because you can prep them, hold them frozen or refrigerated and bake from the frozen or chilled state.  You can also bake them off then rewarm them for service, but for large banquets this isn't nearly as much fun as you think. Better to freeze them raw and bake when you need them.  I use the 4 oz foil cup, well sprayed and just flip them out onto B&B plates with a garnish and you're done.


----------

